# Auto ins for trips to the US



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

I am now living in Mexico, driving a US plated vehicle. I hope to change that at some point, but now must deal with it. I plan to make 2 or 3 trips yearly to Texas. Are there any provisions by any ins company that will allow me to get trip insurance each time instead of maintaining a full time US policy


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Talk to your Mexican insurance agent about short term liability insurance for the USA. Otherwise, talk to your US carrier about putting your US insurance 'on hold' or 'in storage' while the car is not being used in the USA. Some companies will do it; others won't.
You can also buy insurance for the USA online, with monthly payments, then cancel when you return to Mexico.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Talk to your Mexican insurance agent about short term liability insurance for the USA. Otherwise, talk to your US carrier about putting your US insurance 'on hold' or 'in storage' while the car is not being used in the USA. Some companies will do it; others won't.
> You can also buy insurance for the USA online, with monthly payments, then cancel when you return to Mexico.


Thanks, I did check with my US agent, and they are willing to place the policy in a "dormant" status, which can be made active when I enter the US. After the conversation though, I worried that this seems too easy, too good to be true. Maybe I'm just an old worrier, but I'll feel better after I have made one of these two week excursions, and then made the policy dormant again. Regardless, your reply and input is appreciated.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

Ken Wood said:


> Thanks, I did check with my US agent, and they are willing to place the policy in a "dormant" status, which can be made active when I enter the US. After the conversation though, I worried that this seems too easy, too good to be true. Maybe I'm just an old worrier, but I'll feel better after I have made one of these two week excursions, and then made the policy dormant again. Regardless, your reply and input is appreciated.


Ken - we have our policy with Farmers in Arizona and our agent does that for us - we need to keep a bare minimum of insurance going in order to maintain our plates. When we go north once a year, he brings the policy up to full coverage and takes it back down when we cross the border heading south. It works for us and I'm sure it will work for you.


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

insurance depending wher you cross will cost you 88.00 and it is for a month at a time that is the least they write. i cross two time a year and buy it each tim also they will only sell liabilty.


----------

